# Help! - starting problem



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well I'm stumped. I used my 1941 Case SC a couple days ago and it started and ran great. Today I went out to start it and got nowhere. After looking it over I checked a couple spark plugs to see if it is getting spark. No spark! Now I need suggestions on what to look at before I start replacing expensive parts like the coil etc. Tomorrow when its daylight I will check the wiring connections from the switch to the coil. It has some older wiring but without moisture (we haven't had any rain for several weeks) I can't figure out why it would fail suddenly. 

Any ideas would be welcomed.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess checking to see if the coil is getting voltage would be my first check and work backward or forward from there depending on if I had the voltage. Could be a number of things such as points, condenser, fusible link in coil wire, rotor, cap, ignition switch just to name a few.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Randy

How would I check for voltage at the coil? I have a voltage meter but I'm not sure how to use it.

I looked at the wiring this morning and the wire from the switch to the coil looks alittle beat up. I will replace it and see it that helps. Since this tractor is so old the electrical system isn't much more complicated than a lawn mower. 

I was also going to check the switch since it is old if not original. I would think it is something like the switch since it went from starting and running well to nothing almost overnight. I've always heard that switches either work or they don't. No in between. After I change the wire to the coil I will try bypassing the switch and see if that works

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Most if not all coils have 2 electrical posts in addition the the spark wire receptacle. In many cases each electrical wire post is labeled + or -. Depending upon if your Case electrical system is 6, 12, or 24 volt; set your voltmeter to according on the DC scale. Place the black voltmeter probe on a known good solid ground on the tractor and the red probe on the + terminal. You should be able to read a voltage. If none of the wire terminals are marked + or -, just try testing each terminal for voltage. Dependging upon if you have an inline resistor or not, you should read a voltage of 6, 12, or 24 volts or a lesser voltage if there is an inline resistor. Bottom line is pretty much that if you have at least 6 volts or there abouts, the coil should be producing a spark and the problem is likely in the distributor. IF no voltage at the coil or a very low (or close to no voltage), the problem is likely prior to the coil. Hope this helps.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Randy

When I tried your suggestion and was looking for a "a known good solid ground on the tractor" I tried to use the main ground next to the starter since it was just below the coil. Then I noticed the ground wire moved when I touched it with the meter probe. Duh! :dazed:
Once I tightened the ground wire it fired right up. 

Its always the little things that get you.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very welcome Andy. Glad things worked out on the cheap and easy!


----------

